# Leave Feedback for MH Companies



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The new feedback facility within the directory isn't really being used so thought i would post here as a reminder

The Directory has a complete feedback system and reputation rating built in now, you can leave feedback for any company in the directory (positive, negative or neutral) and comments etc.

If the company you want to leave feedback on isn't listed then ADD IT it's a really simple form to add a company and should only take a few minutes at most to fill in.

If you are a company then add yourself


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave

How do we rate the service we receive with stars. I see the ones I left have the star sytem showing, but only part of the first star is coloured.

Dave

656


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the star rating is calculated from how many feedbacks they have received and what percentage of those was positive, if you hover over the stars they tell you 

Its similar to how Ebay has the different icons for higher positive feedback levels


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks mate

Dave

656


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i have spent time tuning the directory so that it automatically takes the long urls and turns them into short ones to make it easier to refer to them
i.e. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Directory&op=display_results&shopid=332

becomes

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/entry-id-332.html


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Why do we have two Directories

*Motorhome Company Directory*

and

*UK Motorhome Dealers Directory*

when they appear to have the same information?

Ralph


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

they havent as of yet, the dealers directory came first and then i had the idea of integrating all the directories and adding feedback, eventually the dealers directory will be phased out


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Am i just been thick or have i missed something?? Just had great service from Stateside Tuning, clicked on their listing but no way of adding a review.

Can someone take me by the hair and show me the path to enlightenment please 8O 

Tar


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Dazzer

Click on search for Motorhome Company. Then enter company name and it should come up. I just tried it as I too was a bit slow in finding it.

Geoff


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.

Done that and end up here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/directory-matches.html

The dealer comes up but there is no button to add a review or any link i can find that lets you add a review.

Am i been really really thick here???


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its this icon bottom left of the entry


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Am i been really really thick here???


 Not at all, I did the same could not find how to leave feedback, I tried a few times. But I got the wife to have a look, Guess what. 2 seconds later she had sorted it out.

Must be a man thing.

Richard...


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Deeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

How thick am I??? :roll: 

I do think the icon could with been a bit bigger though, guess Nuke hasnt factored in the "Bloke Factor". 

Im sure hes a bloke so he should know we can only see it if its got big flashing lights round it and wifee saying "its here you blind idiot" 8O 

Or its just that im a bit thick!! :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> If the company you want to leave feedback on isn't listed then ADD IT it's a really simple form to add a company and should only take a few minutes at most to fill in.


Dave - help please!

I added this morning Puncture Safe - as no amount of searching could I find them to add feedback.... it said it would be checked before adding.

Come back from town and thought I better do it before I forget...can I find them, can I heck....Please, can you provide a link, it may be me, but I tried Internet Company and I tried Devon....and I even put in the name without anything and all permutations...

If you let me know where I can actually add feedback I will be happy to.

Carol


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If I search for Brownhills it only returns Brownhills North East. I want to leave feedack for Brownhils Swindon :?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry Carol, wasn't on much yesterday or today, it is approved now and should be available for feedback

Hi BigBazza, if they aren't listed then just add them in as a company and they will be approved and available for feedback


----------

